# thread display options?



## Miles (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there any way to change the thread display options? I've searched under Support Forum but don't see the answer to this question.

 If I go to the Filipino MA form, I can view 100s of threads, but under Modern Arnis, I only can see a sticky and one or two (currently two) threads?  Is there something on my end I need to change in order to view the other 700+ threads under Modern Arnis?

 TIA!

 Miles


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 1, 2005)

Miles, I went to Modern Arnis and I can view all the threads some ten pages .  I just pulled up three pages.  Sometimes, there's a glitch and it doesn't scroll all the way down to the bottom, not your problem but weird things happen. Maybe Kaith or Seig can help you. PM or wait... TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2005)

There was a mis-setting.  Check again please.


----------



## Miles (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you!  Working like a charm!

 Miles


----------

